# Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! RELEASED



## Synesthesia (May 29, 2014)

*DISCOUNT PRICE ENDS SHORTLY -- the discount price will end at 8pm TODAY (THURSDAY) UK TIME.*







*THE JEWEL IN BML'S CROWN. ESSENTIAL ARTICULATIONS FOR OUR SOLO TRUMPET & TRUMPET (A2) SECTION. EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO GET UP & RUNNING WITH THE BEST TRUMPETS, PLAYING IN THE BEST HALL, SCRIPTED FOR EASE OF USE AND OUT-OF-THE-BOX INSPIRATION!*

AVAILABLE TO DOWNLOAD http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-trumpet-corps-volume-1 (HERE) AT A *20% DISCOUNT PRICE OF £199* (FULL PRICE £249)! (Offer ends 12th June 2014)

BEYOND THE FORBIDDEN ZONE -- ANDY BLANEY
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/tptcorps/BeyondTheForbiddenZone_AB.mp3[/mp3]
link for non flash
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... one_AB.mp3

The 1st volume features three of the finest players in London today one recorded solo, two recorded in unison. They are seated exactly in situ so combine the a2 patches with the solo ones for a slightly larger section whilst maintaining spectral integrity. Moreover combine with other BML modules or indeed the Albion range and the spacial integrity is maintained. Remember this is not just panning left to right. If you want them to sound like they’re sitting behind the violins you have to place them there!




*AVAILABLE NOW UNTIL JUNE 12th 2014 AT A 20% DISCOUNT FOR £199 (FULL PRICE £249).*

FOR MORE INFORMATION GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-trumpet-corps-volume-1-released.html (HERE):

NB THIS IS NOT A KONTAKT "PLAYER" INSTRUMENT AND REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4.2.4 OR HIGHER


----------



## Infiniquity (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount!*

=o 
o-[][]-o 
_-) 
o=?


----------



## Stiltzkin (May 29, 2014)

What a time to just get paid :D


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (May 29, 2014)

Lol, already falling behind with the BML range, I've still to get Mural Vol 2 and Trombones......Such an expense.


----------



## Jordan Gagne (May 29, 2014)

This is the one I've been waiting for


----------



## dhlkid (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount!*

Finally, its here!!!!


----------



## british_bpm (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount!*

I've been playing this one today and it's awesome! I think the most responsive and dynamic we've done to-date. Just gives you what you need out of the box. The legs are super real with just the right amount of fruit to give a good representation of the strain the instrument can place on the player.

It's as we speak being swapped out on my rig so I can get it into Alien Resurrection to play 'dem Jerry Goldsmith delayed trumpet lines!


----------



## Jem7 (May 29, 2014)

That sounds great! But I wonder about something with your latest releases. Adressing the updated ones that named as vol1-2..etc as well. Is there all in one patches(or gonna be)? Or if not why?


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (May 29, 2014)

I was on my way to buy groceries, but I got this e-mail and literally ran home to watch the walkthrough.

And now I've purchased this lovely gem! Can't wait for it to download. Thanks a million Paul, Blake, Christian, Andy, and the rest of the Spitfire team!


----------



## british_bpm (May 29, 2014)

Jem7 @ Thu May 29 said:


> That sounds great! But I wonder about something with your latest releases. Adressing the updated ones that named as vol1-2..etc as well. Is there all in one patches(or gonna be)? Or if not why?



Hi Jem, 

I'm not sure if I understand your question? Maybe one we can deal with direct on our Support Desk?

Best.

C.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 29, 2014)

Just Wow! there goes summer holiday! lol


----------



## tmm (May 29, 2014)

Congrats on the release! Sounds incredible, as expected.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount!*

Have not purchased yet but the trumps in Albion are the best commercial trumps I have (I realize they are not clear). Just based on that I will buy them.


----------



## Jem7 (May 29, 2014)

british_bpm @ 29/5/2014 said:


> Jem7 @ Thu May 29 said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds great! But I wonder about something with your latest releases. Adressing the updated ones that named as vol1-2..etc as well. Is there all in one patches(or gonna be)? Or if not why?
> ...



I'm sorry that my question wasn't clear because of my crap English  What actually mean is, you guys seem to seperate patches like Legatos and Core articulations for latest releases after Mural Vol2. Named as Core, Decorative and Legato palletes on Mural Vol2 as well. Not sure that Mural Vol 2. has all in one patches combined but Trumpets doesn't seem to have all in one combined patches in walkthrough. So I'm asking about do you guys planning to have all articulations combined in one patch(Core, Decorative and Legato stuff in one patch) in future or not? If not why?

I hope it's clear now. 
Thanks


----------



## BenG (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount!*

These sound amazing! One of the best sampled trumpet library I have ever heard


----------



## Arksun (May 29, 2014)

Yes, really sounds lovely in the youtube vid.


----------



## playz123 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount!*

Downloading now...and perfect timing. Have just been working a piece featuring trumpets, and now I can go back and redo some it.

I see this is showing as Volume 1, so I guess there will be one or more additional volumes? Also some of the libraries still only have Main Mics. Will we be seeing Mix Mics for this one at some point??


----------



## mmendez (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount!*

Awesome, was really looking forward to getting this one. Purchased and downloading... :D


----------



## Synesthesia (May 29, 2014)

Here's another jaw dropping demo from Andy B:

BEYOND THE FORBIDDEN ZONE -- ANDY BLANEY
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/tptcorps/BeyondTheForbiddenZone_AB.mp3[/mp3]
link for non flash
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... one_AB.mp3

Everything fast is 100% played - using the new fanfare patch (experimental!!) which will feature in tomorrow's next walkthru.

What a talented gent! :D


----------



## playz123 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount! ANDY B demo!*

So how does one download and print the manual for this release? The link takes me to The Knowledge forum, where I see an online version, but I require one that is printable in .pdf format as previously provided.


----------



## british_bpm (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount! ANDY B demo!*

Hi there,

We're switching to online-only as we're probably the only VI company that is aggressively keeping our products up-to-date by means of regular free upgrades (you should see what we have in the pipeline). We're doing this because we're composers and like our stuff to be cutting edge.... But it means, as many of you have commented that our manuals are often out of date. This new method means everything is spot on and searchable. You'll see with this new online method that there are some amazing online tutorials by Blake previously not available in manuals... and a more deep approach to helping you get the best out of your purchase.

There's also a lot of fun stuff on our beta konwledgebase that we're keeping on a soft low-profile for now, but shoud be fun when it becomes more populated!

Best.

C.


----------



## matolen (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount! ANDY B demo!*

Sounds amazing! I have to get this...

I can't help but wonder and salivate at what a sax library given this treatment would be like...


----------



## The Darris (May 29, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Thu May 29 said:


> Here's another jaw dropping demo from Andy B:



Well that was shear brilliance. Any chance we can get Andy to do a DAW-cast of some of his demos? I speak for many who would be grateful to see how you guys pull off such amazing demos.


----------



## blougui (May 29, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Thu May 29 said:


> Here's another jaw dropping demo from Andy B:
> 
> BEYOND THE FORBIDDEN ZONE -- ANDY BLANEY
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/tptcorps/BeyondTheForbiddenZone_AB.mp3[/mp3]
> ...



Oh my...


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (May 29, 2014)

Wow! What a demo! The trumpet sounds gorgeous, but is everything in the demo BML? I'm hearing some lovely string runs in there, and accented sustains. Is the horn the BML horn?


----------



## windshore (May 29, 2014)

Just downloaded and tested. These are by far the best trumpets out there IMHO. (- at least for legit)

Immediately convincing and playable. This is going to be a lot of fun to use!


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 30, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Thu May 29 said:


> Here's another jaw dropping demo from Andy B:
> 
> BEYOND THE FORBIDDEN ZONE -- ANDY BLANEY
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/tptcorps/BeyondTheForbiddenZone_AB.mp3[/mp3]
> ...



Terrific, as always. Very JW Battle For Yavin!


----------



## Synesthesia (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount! ANDY B demo!*

Here is a quick look at the Experimental fanfare sculptor patch:


----------



## BenG (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount! ANDY B demo!*

Not to sound redundant, but this is incredible! Loving the idea (and results) of the fanfare patch.

Congrats on the amazing release guys!


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount! ANDY B demo!*



Synesthesia @ Fri 30 May said:


> Here is a quick look at the Experimental fanfare sculptor patch:




This was what I felt was the biggest thing that was missing from BML Horns. Is this fanfare thing something you will update to include in the horns at some point. Also, when can we expect the update with release triggers for the shorts?


----------



## Jordan Gagne (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount! ANDY B demo!*



Synesthesia @ Fri May 30 said:


> Here is a quick look at the Experimental fanfare sculptor patch:




I was looking for a :drool: emoticon but this will have to do:

(o::o)


----------



## benmrx (May 30, 2014)

Pontus Rufelt @ Thu May 29 said:


> Wow! What a demo! The trumpet sounds gorgeous, but is everything in the demo BML? I'm hearing some lovely string runs in there, and accented sustains. Is the horn the BML horn?



+1 really curious if those string runs are from the BML range. Andy's demos are just amazing!


----------



## Synesthesia (May 30, 2014)

benmrx @ Fri May 30 said:


> Pontus Rufelt @ Thu May 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! What a demo! The trumpet sounds gorgeous, but is everything in the demo BML? I'm hearing some lovely string runs in there, and accented sustains. Is the horn the BML horn?
> ...



I'm pretty sure they are from an experimental patch we recorded three years ago as we haven't yet edited the Mural fast runs samples..

This experimenting led to the theory and practice of the Sable fast runs -- I guess Andy wanted to use a Symphonic size for this track!

As soon as we have the Mural fast legs edited you can bet we'll all be using them!


----------



## TomMartin (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount! ANDY B demo!*

Are the downloads authorised manually?

If for example, I've just bought it right now, which I have, should I expect to have to wait until tomorrow before I can start downloading it?

Edit : Nevermind, someone likes me


----------



## british_bpm (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount! ANDY B demo!*

It's an automatic process, we only have to process manually if our fraud check system flags something up.

Best.

C.


----------



## Jem7 (May 31, 2014)

blakerobinson @ 29/5/2014 said:


> Jem7 @ Thu May 29 said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm asking about do you guys planning to have all articulations combined in one patch(Core, Decorative and Legato stuff in one patch) in future or not? If not why?
> ...



Thanks for the answer Blake. I remembered shared keyswitch feature after watching the video. I had seen it before but I was forgot.


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount! ANDY B demo!*

Sounds amazing, guys. I wish you would do 4 horns as extensive, with fanfare builder etc. But I guess there are more horns in the pipeline somewhere 8)


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount! ANDY B demo!*



Simon Ravn @ Sat May 31 said:


> Sounds amazing, guys. I wish you would do 4 horns as extensive, with fanfare builder etc. But I guess there are more horns in the pipeline somewhere 8)



I think 6 horns is the sweet spot between symphonic and really film-esque epic horns. But yes, I would absolutely adore a larger horn section.

Hey Paul/Christian/Blake - What happened to the speed slider in the trumpet legato patches? It sounds like you're now using an adaptive system that adjusts to the speed you play but I'm just curious.

Cheers.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount! ANDY B demo!*



Simon Ravn @ Sat May 31 said:


> Sounds amazing, guys.



Agreed Simon. Bloody fantastic trumpets - and I have to say that the solo is absolutely stellar. o=<


----------



## Resoded (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount! ANDY B demo!*



noxtenebrae17 @ 31st May 2014 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Sat May 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds amazing, guys. I wish you would do 4 horns as extensive, with fanfare builder etc. But I guess there are more horns in the pipeline somewhere 8)
> ...



Oh yeah, 6 horns would be terrific. And I would love a 6 wagner tubas section aswell. Crossing my fingers.

To get back on track, love the new trumpets.


----------



## dhlkid (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount! ANDY B demo!*

Well, I guess it is happening again.

I placed the order 2 hours ago but haven't received the download instruction.

Maybe gonna wait until 24 hours later just like my Mural 2 experience.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 11, 2014)

Weird.. I got my 14 min after! 

Downloading as I write! :D


----------



## dhlkid (Jun 11, 2014)

Ryan @ Thu Jun 12 said:


> Weird.. I got my 14 min after!
> 
> Downloading as I write! :D




I got mine after 4 hours


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 12, 2014)

*DISCOUNT PRICE ENDS SHORTLY -- the discount price will end at 8pm TODAY (THURSDAY) UK TIME.*


----------



## dhlkid (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount - ENDS TODAY in a few hours..*

So, what's next for this month?


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount - ENDS TODAY in a few hours..*



dhlkid @ Thu Jun 12 said:


> So, what's next for this month?



I've got my fingers crossed for the "Reeds" library. Clarinet and Oboe are my next most needed. But I wouldn't mind the "Low Reeds" (english horn, bassoon, contrabassoon) or the "Low Winds" (bass clarinet, contrabass clarinet, bass flute) either!

But seriously, I need me a good expressive clarinet and oboe (and hopefully a2 clarinets in the future!).

Trumpets are wonderful chaps. Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## dhlkid (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount - ENDS TODAY in a few hours..*



noxtenebrae17 @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> dhlkid @ Thu Jun 12 said:
> 
> 
> > So, what's next for this month?
> ...



Reeds & Low Reeds are what I reed. 

Low Winds...ummm...maybe! 

I also wanna know what is that GAIA & JORO, hopefully it is a choir library.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Spitfire release BML Trumpet Corps!! 20% discount - ENDS TODAY in a few hours..*

Hello

Just wanted to say that I really dig this trumpet. I made this fast overview/demo with legato. Also showing off some other stuff. A more in depth video will come later. 

Every sample is Spitfire Audio.


----------



## TeamLeader (Aug 1, 2016)

On the latest update of BML trumpet corps, there are now stereo mixes. But where are the "B" broad mics?


----------

